# Sharptail



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

A friend emailed me this and I intend to give it a try if I everrrrrrrrrrrrr learn how to shoot decent.

1. Marinate breasts in half and half for 3 days (makes them as tender as butter)
2. Sprinkle salt and "slap ya mama" on them (cajun seasoning)
3. Get canola oil as hot as you can on your stove (turn off smoke detector)
4 Fry 1.5 to 2 minutes per side


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Dick you ever give this a try Dick?


----------

